# DirecTV Tivo And Wireless Connection



## teamjr (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello,
I have a Directv dual receiver Tivo and would like to use a wireless USB adapter for the phone connection. I see many use it with Tivo 2 and other brands, but can I use it with my system?

Thanks JR


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Unless you have the R10 or R15 DirecTV DVR, check out the "Zipper" thread here.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Only certain 802.11b adapters work with 6.2; 802.11g adapters will not work at all. Look here for a list.

There's no real need for the TiVo to "phone home" with a DirecTv one; all of the guide data come from the satellite. If you want to do things such as HMO and MRV, then there is a use for a network connection, but I don't think you' ll be very happy with the speed of 802.11b with MRV. I posted a workaround for that here.


----------

